# Robbie at Valet Magic



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Been trying to get hold of Robbie for a while now but....can't.

Robbie, I sent about 6 texts and 5 e-mails over a month or so but not heard back from you. Called a few times at the office but told you're out or busy...

Can you get back to me please.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Try a PM via this forum.
I found it more effective.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Busy, busy mate I will give you a call later today.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

CT17 said:


> Try a PM via this forum.
> I found it more effective.


Sent a fair few of those as well:wavey:

Robbie I didn't hear from you today.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

_shaun_ said:


> Sent a fair few of those as well:wavey:
> 
> Robbie I didn't hear from you today.


Use someone else buddy....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

Give up on him , if they carnt be bothered to reply go elsewhere :runaway:


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Bear with him, he's obviously incredibly busy as normally he does respond pretty quickly. He'll be busy because he's one of the best


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

_shaun_ said:


> Robbie, I sent about 6 texts and 5 e-mails over a month or so but not heard back from you.





Karls said:


> Bear with him, he's obviously incredibly busy as normally he does respond pretty quickly. He'll be busy because he's one of the best


Too busy to pick up a phone, send a text or write a pm, after a month?


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Shaun, not sure if it helps but Paul @ pwpro has done cosmetic stuff on my car and has been incredibly helpful and efficient. Maybe more of a drive than you want from Surrey but worth a try and he has a great reputation. I am picking up my gtr from its wrap tomorrow but it's also had the wheels refurbed and powder coated, interior panels retrimmed, and wheel spacers put on too. Why not drop him a line if Robbie is busy, I'm sure you'll be impressed with his work. 

So excited to pick it up tomorrow, will get wrap pics posted ASAP  

H


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

He is already one of Paul's customers! He has a flip purple wrap 

Heard anything yet Shaun? Keep me updated on the situation, shame to have to resort to posting thread up to get attention eh


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

Surely they would be a good explanation. 

No one would want to refuse business or custom in any trade


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

R32GTR_T said:


> Surely they would be a good explanation.
> No one would want to refuse business or custom in any trade


You'd think so, but it's up to the business if they want work or not.
You can't force them to do work for you. :chuckle:

I usually try a several times and then give up and find somebody else


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

andrew186 said:


> He is already one of Paul's customers! He has a flip purple wrap
> 
> Heard anything yet Shaun? Keep me updated on the situation, shame to have to resort to posting thread up to get attention eh


opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

We need more news!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I just think its rude to ignore customers for so long. To come on and say you are busy after dozens of emails, PM's and calls over a month, can just be read as "I'm busy so I'm ignoring you".

Charming


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

I had the same problem about a year ago. I wanted a bonnet and roof wrap.

I gave up in the end.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Karls said:


> Bear with him, he's obviously incredibly busy as normally he does respond pretty quickly. He'll be busy because he's one of the best


Still no excuse, to politely respond to a customer telling them they are busy and will endeavour to contact them.

OP use Pw Pro he is the best


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

I guess you can't please everyone all of the time. Personally I've never had any problems getting hold of Robbie either on phone, text or FB


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Wonder what the reason is then?????

And still no word on here. Strange


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, he's posting new threads on the forum. Cant be THAT busy?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Chill guys.

Yes I have been very busy and ill at the same time I have made contact with Shaun...


As you were gentlemen. lol

Robbie


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Christ Robbie, you can't afford to be ill mate...especially with this lot snapping at your heels!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Karls said:


> Christ Robbie, you can't afford to be ill mate...especially with this lot snapping at your heels!


Indeed. Ill for a whole month.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> Indeed. Ill for a whole month.


As you seem to want to know so much I will tell you.

I was Ill 
I have been very busy
It's been Christmas 
My mums house got broken into and she was attacked by a junkie at 72 years old and spent a week in hospital.
If you can wait till tomorrow ill post up pics of her battered face just so you can believe me.

It's only been the last week I have been back on top of things so yeah there is a bit of a back log.
Sorry


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> back log.


"Back log" could be another name for a poo


----------



## BNR32Owner (Dec 31, 2012)

Guys,

i've never had a problem getting ahold of robbie, my car has been with him since before christmas.. Top guys in my books.

Gladly answers any questions and the phone. 

Just my experience.

Kind Regards- Jaron


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

BNR32Owner said:


> Guys,
> 
> i've never had a problem getting ahold of robbie, my car has been with him since before christmas.. Top guys in my books.
> 
> ...


Same experience for me! Always ask for the postcode just before I leave to drop the car off :thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

grahamc said:


> Same experience for me! Always ask for the postcode just before I leave to drop the car off :thumbsup:


I still got lost.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

CT17 said:


> I still got lost.


I keep ending up at SRR :chairshot


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

*MAGIC* said:


> As you seem to want to know so much I will tell you.
> 
> I was Ill
> I have been very busy
> ...


Sorry to hear that Robbie. Hope your mum recovers soon.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*MAGIC* said:


> As you seem to want to know so much I will tell you.
> 
> I was Ill
> I have been very busy
> ...



Hi Robbie et all

I can personally vouch for Robbie, if he aint there then there will be a BLOODY good reason. Sorry to hear about your Mum mate, we had a similar experience, and it’s not the physical damage that takes time but the emotional damage.......bastards want shooting………..and Yes, I would !!!

Still need to see you about my R35 !


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Junkies are getting older and older these days, thats modern medicine for you.

On a serious note, sorry to here about the incident with your mum. Hope they caught the person


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hey Man, wot yu sayin' ???


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Steve said:


> Hey Man, wot yu sayin' ???


Why have you turned into Garry Coleman?


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

So then Shaun, did you get your date set for the wrap with Robbie? What you going for


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Lot of biatches on this forum


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

manjit said:


> Lot of biatches on this forum


Ain't there just?! It would be a much better place without them.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

manjit said:


> Lot of biatches on this forum


The problem is that only two people who've posted so far know what the issue is. Shaun is a nice guy trying to resolve something that has gone on for too long and has had to resort to posting this thread to try and get that resolution. All the comments are just guesswork and speculation which are typical but but, in truth, not correct nor very helpful.

Hopefully, it's sorted so I'll lock it for now.

Shaun, if you need this reopening, let me know.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Thread re-opened for Shaun to update.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Chill guys.
> 
> Yes I have been very busy and ill at the same time I have made contact with Shaun...
> 
> ...


Hi Robbie,

I received your text message on Friday saying that you will call me on Saturday. 

Did not hear from you.

I received a text from you on Saturday evening saying you would call me lunchtime today (Sunday). As of now, no call.



*MAGIC* said:


> I was Ill
> I have been very busy
> It's been Christmas
> My mums house got broken into and she was attacked by a junkie at 72 years old and spent a week in hospital.
> ...



Truly sorry to hear about you mom and wish her a speedy recovery - and hope they find the person responsible. 

I have been looking out for your calls for the past three days but nothing. 

Let me know asap please if you are likely to actually call me in the coming days at all, as I am likely to be flying to the Caribbean to attend the funeral of a family member this week.

Shaun


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Hope you get this sorted Shaun 

If somebody says they will call then they should call, or should have told you it would be next week. 

If I was you I would send a letter if it is a complaint and have it recorded. 

Hope it gets sorted soon mate.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Why are you still posting on here!? 

Take it off line, deal with or go somewhere else.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

misters3 said:


> Why are you still posting on here!?
> 
> Take it off line, deal with or go somewhere else.


That is the point. He has tried and it doesn't sound as though he got anywhere, hence resorting to posting here.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

misters3 said:


> Why are you still posting on here!?
> 
> Take it off line, deal with or go somewhere else.


I have had no "offline" response since late November. I tried contacting via:-

-Text
-Phone (both mobiles)
-Office number
-E-mail
-GTROC PMs
-Facebook Messages on Robbies profile and VMs page. I then realised I was "unfriended" from Robbie and removed from "liking" the VM page.

I still continued to send the odd text and e-mail to the point where I decided to post this thread. I got a text from Robbie within a day of posting this thread (not much substance but at least a response) - after over a 5 weeks of no contact. I hope this explains why I am still posting on here.

I am not after Robbie for him to do any work - hence the reason I cannot go elsewhere. We had an agreement and I am just trying to come to a resolution.

This thread is simply for him to resume communication and hopefully he will......


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

So can someone fill me in on what's going on here? Sounds like Robbie hates you lol


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Im guessing faulty parts or money owed.

Its got to be one or the other.


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Im guessing faulty parts or money owed.
> 
> Its got to be one or the other.


Has to be... I've met Shaun at Litchfields and he is a super guy.

Obviously it must be so frustrating when you try and get a resolution behind the scenes, to then turn to the forum to try and get him to reply.

Obviously Robbie has said he has had a lot on his plate, but he needs to sort out this amicably because at the minute he is not helping his reputation as this is the 2nd post in as many months.

opcorn:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Indeed. There was more, but they seem to disappear.

I hope these post dont get swept away. Would be nice to know what going off. Im nosey like that


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am not sure what you think has been swept away.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> I am not sure what you think has been swept away.


Does Robbie moderate his own section?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Does Robbie moderate his own section?


All traders moderate their own sections.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

That answers that then.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

To be clear, we've not deleted anything off the main board, and yes traders do moderate their own sections.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> To be clear, we've not deleted anything off the main board, and yes traders do moderate their own sections.


I never meant to imply that you did :thumbsup:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Mods,

Can you please lock this thread for the moment as I have just exchanged quite a few texts with Robbie. This text conversation ultimately lead to him agreeing to e-mail me (which was initially supposed to be in late November) when he is in the office tomorrow.

The purpose of this thread was to get Robbie to reply to me. Hopefully he will tomorrow. No relevance at the moment for posting the purpose of why he needs to contact me.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

*Please Reply*

Hi Robbie,

I got your e-mail on the 17th and I replied on the 17th as well. Not heard anything back from you since.

Can you please reply?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Lol can't believe this is still going on.....


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

I find it quite amazing too. I will want wrapping work done in the near future, and people I know have been to Valet Magic and have been happy. However, it is stuff like this that would put me off and despite being in Reading, I would be prepared to drive to PWPro instead who seem to have a great rep. 

I've seen before when people are successful, get too busy and lose the whole customer service that probably got them going in the first place, or get complacement where they have so much business they can't be arsed to get more, or even deal with complaints properly.

Just my view point as a prospective customer


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Dear,dear,dear.... not good practice from any business... Hope all gets sorted Shaun


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Can the OP shed some light on this.....


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I imagine the OP possibly has a problem that he wants to give Magic the chance to rectify and has done so through communications (phone / PM) but struggled to get anywhere.

Next stage he's posted on the forum in the hope Magic will see 'said thread' and respond. 

I gather if this gets no-where then OP will 'shed light' on problem.

It's only an assumption and I might be 110% wrong but thats how this thread appears to me.

Personally if it was me and I had an ongoing issue since November I perhaps wouldn't be as restrained and would seek advise on what actions to take. But without knowing full facts it's impossible to say what issues or problems there potentially are. It's all guess work / assumptions but either way as it reads from me it's hardly a glowing reference to Magic this thread.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I imagine the OP possibly has a problem that he wants to give Magic the chance to rectify and has done so through communications (phone / PM) but struggled to get anywhere.

Next stage he's posted on the forum in the hope Magic will see 'said thread' and respond. 

I gather if this gets no-where then OP will 'shed light' on problem.

It's only an assumption and I might be 110% wrong but thats how this thread appears to me.

Personally if it was me and I had an ongoing issue since November I perhaps wouldn't be as restrained and would seek advise on what actions to take. But without knowing full facts it's impossible to say what issues or problems there potentially are. It's all guess work / assumptions but either way as it reads from me it's hardly a glowing reference to Magic this thread.


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

EAndy said:


> I imagine the OP possibly has a problem that he wants to give Magic the chance to rectify and has done so through communications (phone / PM) but struggled to get anywhere.
> 
> Next stage he's posted on the forum in the hope Magic will see 'said thread' and respond.
> 
> ...


I think Robbie isn't doing himself any favours TBH. 

he may say he is busy, but he finds enough time to update his trader section and look at this forum.

If I was Shaun I would spill the beans because, as I have mentioned previously, this is the 2nd bad comment about Valet Magic in 2 months. Last one was a bad wrap which was blagged.

Anyway, this is my two pence worth, but it would be good to let others know of the bad experience you are having.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Just so everyone can sleep well tonight this is not work related.

Love the way everyone has a dig without knowing what's going on....

Gotta love forums and keyboard warriors lol


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

I am really suprised that after all the good work Robbie has done for so many people on this forum, that some pricks on here who have no f**kin idea what is going on, have the stupidity to comment.

Has Robbie ever ignored anyone else on here?

Has he ever been unhelpful?

If he's treating the OP like a t*at then that should tell you something.

If you agree something with a trader, or anyone else for that matter, and don't hold up your end, don't expect them to.

Stop bitchin, grow up and stop using the forum to trash a trader cause you don't get your own way when you're in the wrong.

Bellend.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Satan said:


> I am really suprised that after all the good work Robbie has done for so many people on this forum, that some pricks on here who have no f**kin idea what is going on, have the stupidity to comment.
> 
> Has Robbie ever ignored anyone else on here?
> 
> ...


And breathe:chuckle: feeling better now:thumbsup:


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Stevie76 said:


> And breathe:chuckle: feeling better now:thumbsup:


Yeah a bit :chuckle:

Some people really f**ckin piss me off.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

*MAGIC* said:


> Love the way everyone has a dig without knowing what's going on....
> 
> Gotta love forums and keyboard warriors lol


Correct we have no idea whats going on hence stating things are just assumptions and you can only speculate.

What isn't an assumption is that OP states he's been trying to communicate regarding something since November and hasn't got anywhere as we approach February. 

Several times he's mentioned promises of calls and not received any thats not an assumption thats what wrote.

From that people have made the conclusion something isn't right when other threads are regularly updated. 

A forum is for debates, banter, good news, bad news, etc. There certainly isn't any keyboard warriors on here at all. No-one has made any mention of anything remotely aggressive  (edit) see someone has started acting aggressive now. I from neutral point of view can't understand why Magic didn't just respond to said thread in timely manner.

People might not like people commenting or responding to threads but isn't that the idea of what a forum is for? to share stories, make comments, be educated etc.


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

EAndy said:


> Correct we have no idea whats going on hence stating things are just assumptions and you can only speculate.
> 
> What isn't an assumption is that OP states he's been trying to communicate regarding something since November and hasn't got anywhere as we approach February.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:Spot on


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

baileyconstruct said:


> I think Robbie isn't doing himself any favours TBH.
> 
> he may say he is busy, but he finds enough time to update his trader section and look at this forum.
> 
> ...


What about the 50+ good threads about Robbie?

It seems to me your one of these cocks that love a drama uke:

I have everything to thank Robbie for from advice on buying my GTR to all the mods and wrapping I have. 

Just makes me pissed that forums can be such a bitchy place. 

Danny


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

dannyrydzek said:


> What about the 50+ good threads about Robbie?
> 
> It seems to me your one of these cocks that love a drama uke:
> 
> ...


Why does having an opinion and reading this thread make me a ****? The thread, in my opinion is pretty clear...... Shaun has a problem and Robbie is shunning Shaun's complaint??? Whats not clear about that?

Why doesn't Robbie just tell us the problem what Shaun has and come to an amicable solution? Obviously the OP is pissed as he keeps getting promised an email, then another promise, then another promise. 

If I was having the OP writing stuff about me or my business, I would certainly just tell all about it and the truth. 

If someone is being secrative and elusive with the answers being asked, then there is something being hidden. 

All in all, if Robbie just emailed Shaun back on the 17th, this thread would have been on page 22 and forgotten about.

Also i'm sure this fella never got sorted out and was being blanked:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/164009-wheel-referb-valet-magic-2.html


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

I just think that the forum would be a better place if everyone got on and didn't witch hunt.

I'm not on here to make enemy's, I have made a good few friends but don't like people jumping on others without not knowing what's going on.

More so when as said by Satan Robbie is a GTR legend and has always helped people out on and off the forum.


Danny


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

dannyrydzek said:


> What about the 50+ good threads about Robbie?
> 
> It seems to me your one of these cocks that love a drama uke:
> 
> ...


+1, hardly constructive atitude.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I really did not want to post this thread but I was left with no choice as all my contact was getting ignored basically. The sole purpose of this thread was to get Robbie to reply to me and the day after the thread went up I heard from him - after a couple months of completely nothing. The thread served its purpose and Robbie asked me to get it locked so I did.

We exchanged a couple of e-mails and then the 17th was the last I heard from him. So again I got the thread unlocked and made a post just asking him to contact me. This was last night and I had a couple e-mails and a phone call from him today. I have been trying to get through to Robbie for over 2 months via phone - so that was a shock but welcomed none the less.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Well done to Satan for giving us his opinion in such calm, mature manner......

What a muppet .


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

And..... SCENE!


----------

